# 92 starting problem.weird



## zack3 (Aug 29, 2005)

hi all. new here. ive got a 92 max and the morning hurricane katrina was about to hit i got in my car and it turned as usual but didnt 'catch'. all power and all, but didnt turn over. strong battery, fuel etc. rented a car for the weekend and after 3 days, today...it started. is this a tell tale of something like the ecu? distributer? my concern is that it will happen again somewhere far far away!  
maybe this is related or not but, to get the a/c to come on, i must tap-pound on the display panel of the a/c control. sometimes i must bruise my fingertips. its ice cold when it does though.
crack in a circuit board?
any thoughts will be appreciated much.
thanx 
zack


----------

